# We can get things goin on here !!



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok so im new here BUT I thought I could sturrr up things ! My bestest ice cream is black walnut and its better than yours !!! So what is your favorite ;I))) !! 
My Simplicity is a v18 hp with power steering Model # 1692798
Have a good un !
Bill


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, imbill !

I would say my favorite ice cream is Butter Pecan.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Bill
Strawberry ice cream..home made w/real strawberries etc.:dazed:


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

2nd for butter pecan 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

Spartan's Death by Chocolate. it's chocolate ice cream with chocolate fudge swirled thru it and chocolate chunks.

not that i like chocolate or anything.


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

my complete favorite I scream is coffee (im an original dude)


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I keep it simple: Vanilla!


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

Its had to imagine only 6 people like ice cream on this site !!! O well they don't know what they are missing !!!!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"O well they don't know what they are missing !!!!!!"

If they ain't posting bet they are eating ice cream instead.


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

Ill bet you have it they are eating ice cream as we type ! ;O) But you only eat with one hand they could type with the other and let us know what they are having ;o))


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

If I *HAVE* to eat some, Butter Brickel, typed with one hand.......


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

There is a local ice cream outfit outa ohio, il by the name of sisler's, they make the best icecream


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Have to with butter pecan... cant get enough...

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

imbill said:


> Its had to imagine only 6 people like ice cream on this site !!! O well they don't know what they are missing !!!!!!


Well, there are more people talking about ice cream here, than there are about Simplicity Tractors. Maybe I need to go to the "Ben & Jerry's " site to read about tractors. BTW: might as well not not fight it..... I like Pralines and Cream.


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

You could drive your Simplicity to Tom & Jerry,s and give us a blow by blow account of the trip !!! I life pralines and cream also BUT I guess I like most flavors my belly shows it ;o)))


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

Good goin PeteNM one handed !!! I haven't tried Butter Brickel but I will !!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

I like making my own. I make a chocolate-peanut butter that's to die for.


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

Brings back memories of Mama. One year when our kids were small, we had several snow storms. Each time they would want me to make a couple gallons of ice cream. Several times I only made vanilla, but once Mama came up and brought 3 over ripe bananas and insisted she was tired of vanilla and wanted me to make one gallon of banana. Naturally I did and a couple of bowls of it were eaten that evening and the rest of that gallon went in the freezer. About 6 weeks later it was still here. I took it down to her and told her to put in her freezer and she could eat a little bit once in while. She said, "I don't want that darn mess, you take it right back with you." From then on we stuck with vanilla and those that wanted something else could flavor it with whatever.

Hope I don't bore you, but while I'm thinking of Mama, I'll let you in on another little funny concerning her. The year after Pop died, my sister decided that an ice maker for Mama's refrigerator would make her a nice Christmas present, so we bought one for her. After the holidays were over, I put it in for her. Stopped in for a visit a couple of days later and it was a very cold spell right then. I went in the back door and noticed near the steps, here was a large pile of ice cubes. After greeting her, I inquired as to why she had thrown all those ice cubes out. She jumped on me and insisted, you have got to take that thing back out. It's going to run my freezer over. I don't use all that thing makes. I hear it out here 2 or 3 o'clock in the morning making more ice cubes.
I just don't need that many. I explained that if you'll let it get to the top, it will make the switch and cut itself off, it won't over run your freezer. She said nobody told me that, I figured they were gonna be everywhere. I've laughed about that episode many times.

Jim


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When I was little,we used to make our own , as well.
My aunt was making some,and she gave some to my mom,and others,but gave us Popcicles.
When the adults tasted it,some of them gagged.
Seems my Aunt was pregnant...it was beer and sardines,with chocolate !!


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

jhngardner367 said:


> When I was little,we used to make our own , as well.
> My aunt was making some,and she gave some to my mom,and others,but gave us Popcicles.
> When the adults tasted it,some of them gagged.
> Seems my Aunt was pregnant...it was beer and sardines,with chocolate !!


 I cant even imagine how bad that was !!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wasn't all that bad.....kept us 8 kids laughing for a while !:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

One that always raises an eyebrow around here is homemade buttermilk sherbet. I always hear "oh, I don't know about that!" but usually see empty bowls asking for seconds.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

if you haven't tried Chocolate Moose Tracks and have a Safeway near by, Try it. Oh, it is simply killer if you like chocolate... Other than that, Breyers, Mint Chocolate Chip.... Can't get enough of it...


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Im not allowed much ice cream , but, when I get into it, I want vanilla with a ton of chocolate on it!!


----------



## kemperhills (Mar 31, 2014)

Cherry Vanilla, best there is.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum, imbill !
> 
> I would say my favorite ice cream is Butter Pecan.





Welcome to the Forum!..imbill.. :thumbsup: on the butter pecan Mr. John.


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum!..imbill.. :thumbsup: on the butter pecan Mr. John.


 Thanks for the welcome !!


----------

